# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How To Have Longer Lucid Sex

## Eonnn

Have you ever had your dream fade to black or awoken the moment you try to have sex whilst lucid?
This used to happen to me all the time but I have found a way to stop it from happening.

All you have to do is concentrate more on your surroundings than the person your trying to have sex with. So instead of looking at those nice big tits, keep your head up and look around at the surroundings/people near by.

----------


## l3xicon

That always happens to me too. I don&#39;t really like the solution though   ::?:

----------


## BillyBob

I&#39;ve found the best way to not wake up is just to savor the moment.

focus on the tactile stimulation that their skin is supplying, on the noises that are being produced by their diaphragm, etc. 
Pretty much just keep all your senses flooded with the smells/feeling/noises of your surroundings and your partner


Doing that, I can easily get through the whole sexual process.

----------


## Eonnn

I always felt that the stimulation was so intense that it would wake me up... the more i try to concentrate on my surroundings and less on the sexual act, the easier it is to stay asleep.

----------


## Infraredkelp

Take it slow. Don&#39;t just jump on her the second you&#39;re lucid. Take it easy and rub your hands together frequently to maintain your dream.

----------


## lupo7

Ok I really like Billibob&#39;s method because its seems that you can enjoy better the momment and the whole act.

I only managed once to get through the whole sexual act without waking from the exitment. I was imperssed that while I had one of the stronger orgasm in my life, and while in my lucid I ejaculated galons, when I woke up, I didn&#39;t ejaculate. This is very convinient especially if you sleep with a partner. But I m curious how can that be, is it because of sleep paralysis? Do you guys had the same expierience or is it just me?

----------


## DreamerConstant

Well i have to say Billibobs method works ::D:  ::D: 
Thanks man

----------


## Malac Reborn

Never Had Chance For Lucid Sex, Surely In The Future. Is It Rlly Realistic And Good As They Say?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I always just wake up, it&#39;s always crappy.

I thought it worked the other way around, good idea.

----------


## subiime

It&#39;s usually the same for me too LucidDreamGod.  It&#39;s never even worth trying because it usually just wastes my valuable LD.

----------


## DriftingLeaves

Really?  Thats one of the main reasons why I went to LD&#39;s.  If its not as good as I thought it would be, it certainly kills my motivation for pursuing this art any further; although there are other reasons that are keeping me here.

----------


## Elwood

Ha. Well i had a non-lucid dream where i was grabbing this really hot chicks tits for like ten minutes and then i made out with her, and i thought it was real. Thats how life-like a dream can be.

----------


## subiime

> Really?  Thats one of the main reasons why I went to LD&#39;s.  If its not as good as I thought it would be, it certainly kills my motivation for pursuing this art any further; although there are other reasons that are keeping me here.
> [/b]



Haha, I can understand that.  But I&#39;d rather stick to the real thing and do crazy things that I can&#39;t do in real life in my LDs.  Plus, like I said, it&#39;s too hard not to wake up for me.

----------


## dodobird

> Ok I really like Billibob&#39;s method because its seems that you can enjoy better the momment and the whole act.
> 
> I only managed once to get through the whole sexual act without waking from the exitment. I was imperssed that while I had one of the stronger orgasm in my life, and while in my lucid I ejaculated galons, when I woke up, I didn&#39;t ejaculate. This is very convinient especially if you sleep with a partner. But I m curious how can that be, is it because of sleep paralysis? Do you guys had the same expierience or is it just me?
> [/b]




What happans to me is that when I clymax I wake up to a false awakening. In the false awakening I observe with some embarresment that I ejaculated, but when I wake up for real I realize that I did not ejaculate.







> Never Had Chance For Lucid Sex, Surely In The Future. Is It Rlly Realistic And Good As They Say?
> [/b]




It&#39;s different from person to person and from one dream to the next, but I had it pretty good  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> What happans to me is that when I clymax I wake up to a false awakening. In the false awakening I observe with some embarresment that I ejaculated, but when I wake up for real I realize that I did not ejaculate.
> [/b]



I wouldn&#39;t be embarrest more like proud of myself  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Eonnn

Yeah I used to wake up at the exact second that i slip johnny in.. so for a while there i tried just gettin headjobs which sort of worked. but now that i concentrate on my surroundings more than the person i am able to prolong it so that i may enjoy the whole experience. although its not as enjoyable concentrating on my surroundings rather than the sexual act, at least i&#39;m able to get through the whole thing without waking up and still manage to achieve an orgasm.

Just to answer lupo7&#39;s question - I have had a few dreams where i wake up in the morning and the bed is wet and sticky and it is definately not urine. And I have also experienced times when i orgasm in the dream but my bed isn&#39;t wet and sticky, so you are not alone.

----------


## bro

I haven&#39;t yet had the chance to try lucid dex, never got past 2nd base  :smiley:   ::?:

----------


## Virtuozo

> Ok I really like Billibob&#39;s method because its seems that you can enjoy better the momment and the whole act.
> 
> I only managed once to get through the whole sexual act without waking from the exitment. I was imperssed that while I had one of the stronger orgasm in my life, and while in my lucid I ejaculated galons, when I woke up, I didn&#39;t ejaculate. This is very convinient especially if you sleep with a partner. But I m curious how can that be, is it because of sleep paralysis? Do you guys had the same expierience or is it just me?
> [/b]



Yeah that happened to me once. It felt really good, and it didn&#39;t make any mess on my bed either. If anyone knows any ways to do that more often , please tell. Usually I ejaculate quicker in my dream than in real life. Not sure why though.  In real life it takes me about 20 - 40 mins. but in my LD, as soon as I go on the second base or when I start on the 3rd base, it all ends there&#33; Does anybody know the reason? or how to prevent it?

----------


## lupo7

> Yeah that happened to me once. It felt really good, and it didn&#39;t make any mess on my bed either. If anyone knows any ways to do that more often , please tell. Usually I ejaculate quicker in my dream than in real life. Not sure why though.  In real life it takes me about 20 - 40 mins. but in my LD, as soon as I go on the second base or when I start on the 3rd base, it all ends there&#33; Does anybody know the reason? or how to prevent it?
> [/b]



Well may be you should be happy that you ejaculate quicker. If you needed 40 mins in your lucid maybe you would never have the time -I never had a lucid that lasted more than 20-25 mins so far. 
And anyway maybe you can try to take advantage and try multiple orgasms  ::evil::  . That should be easy in a dream because your body don&#39;t get tired.  

Except if the problem is that you awake after each orgasm. Then Dream reentering is in rescue  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

> In real life it takes me about 20 - 40 mins. but in my LD, as soon as I go on the second base or when I start on the 3rd base, it all ends there&#33; Does anybody know the reason? or how to prevent it?
> [/b]



In a lucid dream, you are not limited by your physical body.  While awake, you only receive the sensations that are picked up and carried by your nerves.  In an LD, it originates in your brain and stays in your brain.  It&#39;s not only pleasurable sensations, but all senses are heightened.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I always *felt that* the stimulation was so intense that it would wake me up... the more i try to concentrate on my surroundings and less on the sexual act, the easier it is to stay asleep.
> [/b]



That may be your problem (the bolded part). If you think you will then you probably will. Dreams often take on the form we expect. If we expect a dream monster to harm us it probably will. The same goes for awakening, though you may still experience a false awakening some times.

Try to approach the situation with the *expectation of remaining* in the dream and there&#39;s a good chance you&#39;ll be able to, unless your REM period happens to time out. You can&#39;t really control that.

----------


## Xnyper

My control within a lucid dream needs some work, and I&#39;m working on it, but I had an experience in my last lucid dream that I&#39;m sure _somebody_ is going to enjoy at my expense.  Which is good, because _I_ certainly didn&#39;t enjoy it. 

My recent goal has been to master flying, but I was having trouble getting through my roof (why didn&#39;t I try the window, who knows) so I decided I&#39;d have some sex.  I looked around for a DC, but the only one I could find (who had been there since the beginning of the dream) was another guy.  So I attempted to change him into a girl, which workedin the strictest sense, I mean, his parts changedbut then I lost control of my dream and had to watch myself have sex with this very questionable character.

----------


## Rhubes

I slightly agree with the "don&#39;t concentrate too hard on the person"....

Often I create women that don&#39;t even have heads, just bodies to sex it up (takes more concentration to create a full face)..

ALSO

I find that one of the reason that I wake up is I forget to breathe when I&#39;m making out/dream screwing, so that causes me to force myself out of my dream.

So remember (whilst in your dream) to keep constant breathing (just like in real life actually, breathing is important)&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33; 







> My control within a lucid dream needs some work, and I&#39;m working on it, but I had an experience in my last lucid dream that I&#39;m sure _somebody_ is going to enjoy at my expense.  Which is good, because _I_ certainly didn&#39;t enjoy it. 
> 
> My recent goal has been to master flying, but I was having trouble getting through my roof (why didn&#39;t I try the window, who knows) so I decided I&#39;d have some sex.  I looked around for a DC, but the only one I could find (who had been there since the beginning of the dream) was another guy.  So I attempted to change him into a girl, which workedin the strictest sense, I mean, his parts changedbut then I lost control of my dream and had to watch myself have sex with this very questionable character.
> [/b]




sorry. you&#39;re definitely gay. 

 :Sad:

----------


## Eonnn

> sorry. you&#39;re definitely gay. 
> 
> 
> [/b]



ROFL

----------


## BohmaN

How often do you guys ejaculate in real life too when getting orgasm in your LDs?

----------


## krookedking

Well....In the first long Ld&#39;s I had, I had sex with every girl in my dream  ::D: 
My technique (which I use naturally) is not to become fully lucid (i.e just go on with the dream)...
That way my LDs last longer, and the few times I stopped to tell myself it was a dream I woke up...

----------


## dodobird

Tonight I had long LD sex, I did what is the general advice for all dream control: Will power, and Confidence. You must Will yourself not to cum, and have Confidence that you will succeed.

----------


## Nyx

> So instead of looking at those nice big tits[/b]



What about that nice juicy ass?

----------


## Man of Shred

> Tonight I had long LD sex, I did what is the general advice for all dream control: Will power, and Confidence. You must Will yourself not to cum, and have Confidence that you will succeed.[/b]




 Kinda like real sex. One of my lucid goals is to give good oral :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## slimslowslider

> Kinda like real sex. One of my lucid goals is to give good oral :yumdumdoodledum:[/b]



Perhaps you should shave first?  The sandpaper effect is suposedly an acquired taste, as it were.

I once had dream sex with a suit of armour.  Another time with a woman who I later found out was dead.
Just wanted to share that with the group...

Re not getting too involved etc - should we call this the DILDO technique? Distraction Initiated Lucid Dream Orgasm.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Perhaps you should shave first?  The sandpaper effect is suposedly an acquired taste, as it were.[/b]




 yeah i shave, but rubbing your beard against a clitorus is pretty stupid. use the tounge damnit&#33; Did you know that a persons taste buds can give a Sand-paper effect? but the skin underneath your tounge is smooth. took me a while to figure this out but the best to give oral is to use your tounge with the skin underneath your tounge in a side to side vigorous manner, while sucking in. you can finger thm at the same time too, if they don&#39;t orgasm they&#39;ll at least be flopping all over the bed like a fish&#33; And can sometimes take 20 minutes off the 45 minute prep stage.

----------


## krookedking

Wow....(  ::hijack::   ?)...anyway, I could take it as an advice...  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

> Kinda like real sex. One of my lucid goals is to give good oral :yumdumdoodledum:[/b]



For some reason, I&#39;ve been doing that a LOT in dreams - both lucid and non - lately. Then I get some weird "surprise" that I don&#39;t care for: Going from sweet tasting to nasty ear-wax or chemical taste; a huge rainbow-colored scrotum appearing. Kind of kills the mood, ya&#39; know&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

> For some reason, I&#39;ve been doing that a LOT in dreams - both lucid and non - lately. Then I get some weird "surprise" that I don&#39;t care for: Going from sweet tasting to nasty ear-wax or chemical taste; a huge rainbow-colored scrotum appearing. Kind of kills the mood, ya&#39; know&#33;[/b]




 i hear ya. What i seem to get is the wierdest nipples. Some had a males pee thing for nipples. or really long and stringy nipples. I dunno where my head get&#39;s this shit from lol.

----------


## drb0505

Unfortunately I&#39;ve never been able to last all the way to orgasm in a dream; the excitement always wakes me. 

The longest and best dream I had let me go back to 8th grade and relive an iconic moment in my life. ...in the library at school and a gorgeous willowy brunette in a white blouse and very short black skirt bends over the next table... she was wearing these almost see-through panties and had those kind of protruding lips which were outlined perfectly (she appeared in hundreds of dreams after that, some to this day). I finally had a chance to go back and give her what she needed (well, what I needed at least)...

----------


## lupo7

> How to get a life:
> #1. Dont try to have "lucid" sex[/b]



How to get a life:
#1. Don&#39;t spam forums.

----------


## BohmaN

beautifuldreamer aka "wanna-have-high-post-count-guy"

----------


## GigglyGoose22

> Ok I really like Billibob&#39;s method because its seems that you can enjoy better the momment and the whole act.
> 
> I only managed once to get through the whole sexual act without waking from the exitment. I was imperssed that while I had one of the stronger orgasm in my life, and while in my lucid I ejaculated galons, when I woke up, I didn&#39;t ejaculate. This is very convinient especially if you sleep with a partner. But I m curious how can that be, is it because of sleep paralysis? Do you guys had the same expierience or is it just me?[/b]



Well the same thing happend to me i remeber thinking in my dream after the act being a little sad about having to wake up with a pair of dirty shorts but to my amazment i was clean.  :smiley:

----------


## Nyx

The best way to get any chick in a dream to have sex with you can be accomplished in one easy step.  All you have to do is pull up to them and say "Damn bitch, you make a nigga wanna fuck&#33;"  Works everytime   ::content::

----------


## Oneironaught

> The best way to get any chick in a dream to have sex with you can be accomplished in one easy step.  All you have to do is pull up to them and say "Damn bitch, you make a nigga wanna fuck&#33;"  Works everytime  [/b]



I&#39;d really hate to offend a DC. In today&#39;s world they&#39;ll sue you for less  :smiley: 

But, seriously, I agree. When I want to have dream sex I just do it. I just go up and remove the DC&#39;s pants and never get any rejection at all. Usually I can just will their clothes gone or open. Now, if I could only get that to work in real life I&#39;d be happy.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

"How to have longer lucid sex?"

Don&#39;t let This happen.

----------


## Oneironaught

> "How to have longer lucid sex?"
> 
> Don&#39;t let This happen.[/b]



Damn, that&#39;s a cool - and very creepy - dream. I&#39;d say you&#39;re right: In order to have longer dream sex, it really helps for your partner not to produce her last victim&#39;s organs and begin oozing blood from her mouth during the act. I&#39;ll be sure to keep that in mind   :Eek:

----------


## Skeet_Skeet

lamo

----------


## mylucidworld

it all depends how vivid your ld is, my lds are always vivid now b cos i use b6 but before lucid sex was very unrealistic when i didnt use b6.

So b6 = realistic ld sex.

----------


## Nefarious

Ever since I had LDs first thing I thought about was to have sex with someone. At first I woke up very fast from just trying but now I can make it last troughout the whole dream. I guess im not as exited as the first times I tryed, I still have loads of fun though. It might have something to do with watching too much pron  :smiley: 

As for who to have sex with basicly I spin around till I find someone cute every time I spin other people appearing. Sometimes DCs dont want but its like I can make them by just thinking that they do want  :smiley:

----------


## tekkendreams

> I always felt that the stimulation was so intense that it would wake me up... the more i try to concentrate on my surroundings and less on the sexual act, the easier it is to stay asleep.



every sex dream i have had leads to ur exack words lol

----------


## Bloodcore

yea, i hate waking up.. but some reason my sub-consious is sending someone i know, parents, friends etc to make me and my girl stop

----------


## gangsterwu

Is it possible for virgins to experience the whole process of sex while lucid? since dreams come from real life experience right, will that feeling be the same as someone who had sex before?

----------


## mylucidworld

> yea, i hate waking up.. but some reason my sub-consious is sending someone i know, parents, friends etc to make me and my girl stop




It happens to me to, once i became lucid while i was dreaming i was on holiday so met this girl and we were kissing and then my mother came out of nowhere and interrupted us which in the end lead to me losing lucidity!!

----------


## tinkgirl0310

I'd get too frustrated trying to dream about it. LOL I've had a few good dreams and then woke up a few times I got to go back to sleep and finish them off....

----------


## Rainman

> Is it possible for virgins to experience the whole process of sex while lucid? since dreams come from real life experience right, will that feeling be the same as someone who had sex before?



I'm curious of this as well. I believe it is possible to have it feel good, I just don't know that it would be all too accurate. I had non-lucid sex dreams when I was a virgin and they were pretty close to the dream sex I have now. I guess it depends on how detailed your imagination can get, cause you'll feel what you expect to feel. I think it'd be pretty realistic.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Luckily I will know how this is going to work tonight. hahaha

----------


## Xyn

I heard it feels alot like rubbing against cardboard for virgins...

----------


## Selmuir

I can have sex without waking up lol

----------


## gangsterwu

> I heard it feels alot like rubbing against cardboard for virgins...



that sounds painful! lol

----------


## sagan-fan

I think, for a virgin (like me), it would feel however we expect it to feel. And we expect it to feel good, so it'll feel good. I don't think that it would feel like cardboard. I've had sex dreams before (not lucid dreams), and it felt great! Of course, I'd have no way of knowing if it really feels how it felt, but it did feel better than anything that I had felt down there before. But, maybe it's different from person to person, dream to dream.

----------


## Sandform

I try not to have sex with DC's, making out is more fun in a dream anyway.  (after someone's suggestion I made out on the beach the other day, with the tide coming in and out, rather odd experience)

----------


## Baronvonbadguy

> My control within a lucid dream needs some work, and I'm working on it, but I had an experience in my last lucid dream that I'm sure _somebody_ is going to enjoy at my expense.  Which is good, because _I_ certainly didn't enjoy it. 
> 
> My recent goal has been to master flying, but I was having trouble getting through my roof (why didn't I try the window, who knows) so I decided I'd have some sex.  I looked around for a DC, but the only one I could find (who had been there since the beginning of the dream) was another guy.  So I attempted to change him into a girl, which workedin the strictest sense, I mean, his parts changedbut then I lost control of my dream and had to watch myself have sex with this very questionable character.



Lol, that's funny. :p

----------


## °¨¨°LucidDreama°¨¨°

> Never Had Chance For Lucid Sex, Surely In The Future. Is It Rlly Realistic And Good As They Say?



It is so real, you feel everything and it feels good. like you can feel the bodies touching and all. try it, wel worth it!

----------


## mylucidworld

> It is so real, you feel everything and it feels good. like you can feel the bodies touching and all. try it, wel worth it!



0

So true.

----------


## Matt5678

typical.we can do anything we want, we can fly, talk with the greatest people in history and uncover secrets that lay deep within the uncharted oceans of our own minds......... but decide to do a DC instead :p

----------


## gangsterwu

hm, let see if you were to turn into the opposite sex (a girl for me), and have sex with a dc. will that feel realistic? if you compare your experience in reallife, is it going to be the same?

----------


## P1nhead

> typical.we can do anything we want, we can fly, talk with the greatest people in history and uncover secrets that lay deep within the uncharted oceans of our own minds......... but decide to do a DC instead :p




WOW, that is one of the funniest things i have read on this forum in a long time!

----------


## zoo york is cool

> typical.we can do anything we want, we can fly, talk with the greatest people in history and uncover secrets that lay deep within the uncharted oceans of our own minds......... but decide to do a DC instead :p



Haha! That made me giggle. It's the truth, though.

Wow, there have been many threads similar to this lately.

----------


## Adam, The Dreamer

> My control within a lucid dream needs some work, and I'm working on it, but I had an experience in my last lucid dream that I'm sure _somebody_ is going to enjoy at my expense.  Which is good, because _I_ certainly didn't enjoy it. 
> 
> My recent goal has been to master flying, but I was having trouble getting through my roof (why didn't I try the window, who knows) so I decided I'd have some sex.  I looked around for a DC, but the only one I could find (who had been there since the beginning of the dream) was another guy.  So I attempted to change him into a girl, which workedin the strictest sense, I mean, his parts changedbut then I lost control of my dream and had to watch myself have sex with this very questionable character.



I'm sorry about that, but it made me laugh so much! "Questionable character"? That must have looked pretty... unique. ::shock::

----------


## nayrki

Virgin here... if guys can even be virgins i dont really understand what that means
Sex is alot of my dreams for some reason... well probably just cuz i tend to be horny before i go to sleep... anyways in my dreams, it seems very real and feels very good..  even after the DC's twat turns into a really fucked up distorted dick.. yea bad things happen sometimes.. unless i concentrate more on the physical and emotional sensations than the visual... 

The other thing that happens, is once i'm inside the DC, sometimes they will turn all 3d graphic polygonal and I will glitch through their body and see just the inside... where i'm doin my thing and the texture of the inside... its quite interesting actually but it kinda spoils the whole point of summoning a really hot chick to fuck if you cant fucking see her... and then she turns into a tarp or a plastic bag or something and its kinda fucked up anywho yea that happens to me sometimes

----------


## pyroguy305

> In a lucid dream, you are not limited by your physical body.  While awake, you only receive the sensations that are picked up and carried by your nerves.  In an LD, it originates in your brain and stays in your brain.  It's not only pleasurable sensations, but all senses are heightened.



Seeker you reminded me of Morpheus when you said that.. Thats so cool.

----------


## orange_entity

(This isn't lucid but), I try to lose lucidity when I start and then just have sex in a regular dream and then regain lucidity afterwards. The other way I try is to try to zoom to third person but keep in first person (that helps me at least).

 Most of the time I really focus on or mentally 'attach' or tie myself to the DC I'm with and that helps out a lot.

----------


## Viperfox

I just try to get all the clothes off ASAP. Then there is usually some oral. Then it gets good. Check out my dream journal.

-VF

----------


## boognish

i just read this entire thread and laughed like 20 times.  Awesome.  i discovered i have a mild midget fetish after some lucid sex.  interesting sidenote:  i went to highschool with mini britney spears (go to youtube if necessary--she is everywhere).  too bad i just recently discovered the depths of my depravity.

----------


## Infinityecho

> I just try to get all the clothes off ASAP. Then there is usually some oral. Then it gets good. Check out my dream journal.
> 
> -VF



Shoot. I missed the 69th post.

----------


## innerspacecadet

Re: virgins and lucid sex: My attempts at lucid sex, if they get anywhere, always seem to turn into something like my irl masturbation scenarios.  I just don't have an imagination built up yet for what real, good sex with a partner would be like.  The partner in front of me, my eyes open looking at him, the sensations of something "up there," sexual pleasure...having not put all these elements together in real life, it's hard to do so in dreams.  So to have the sexual pleasure I have to forgo all the other stuff involved in real sex, it seems.

p.s.  to nayrki: Most people in America these days define virginity, for girls and for guys, as not having had sex with a partner, and sex usually means genital contact involving a hole, especially a hole other than the mouth.  Many females who have not had sex may have broken hymens, for various reasons - tampons, athletic activity, possibly experimentation with sex toys, etc.

----------


## Viperfox

> Shoot. I missed the 69th post.



Wow I didn't even notice that was the number.

-VF

----------


## seeker28

> I was imperssed that while I had one of the stronger orgasm in my life, and while in my lucid I ejaculated galons, when I woke up, I didn't ejaculate. This is very convinient especially if you sleep with a partner. But I m curious how can that be, is it because of sleep paralysis? Do you guys had the same expierience or is it just me?



I have had experience both ways. Sometimes I orgasm without waking myself up, other times I move around and make so much noise that I wake not only myself but my bed partner as well! I am a woman, so I don't exactly ejaculate, but there have been mornings when I have woken up in a puddle.  ::D:

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

Ive had lucid sex last night with a DC Prostitute, I first saw her giving some old DC guy A blow job, then I saw him take out a stack of money and pay her, she was extremely beautiful, I then went up to her and asked her how much, she said 10 dollars, I then gave her 10 lucid dollars and she began to blow me, I then asked her how much for sex she said 20, but this time I said I'll pay her after and we started having sex. It felt so real and I did some of the things I do in real life when having sex like grab myself and watch it enter in and out, then I asked her if she had any Std, and she honestly told me yes she did, that she had HIV, I then pulled out but remembered it was a dream so I put it back in for her honesty, but didn't get to ejaculate because her pimp came by and I left, I began walking and saw a dark brown building with the words ARMY RESERVE on it, strange huh?

----------


## calh

> then I asked her if she had any Std, and she honestly told me yes she did, that she had HIV, I then pulled out but remembered it was a dream so I put it back in for her honesty



Respect.

----------


## Shamrox

is it immorally wrong to make somebody appear that you know in your real life to have sex with? I mean its all in good fun right?  :tongue2:

----------


## mylucidworld

> is it immorally wrong to make somebody appear that you know in your real life to have sex with? I mean its all in good fun right?



Not at all. It is your lucid dream, do whatever the hell you want.

Noting that takes place in your lucid dream effects anybody other than yourself, it's just a dream.

You are god, you make the rules.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Sandform

I would suggest not having lucid sex with someone you know, not out of morality, but rather out of the fact that it may be dangerous for you to be around that person in RL, you would no doubt think of it when you see them right?  I would not be able to contain my laughter.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> look around at the people near by.



 ::rolllaugh::  Where exactly do you have lucid sex?

(Just for the record, I've only read the first post.)

----------


## jamous

> That always happens to me too. I don't really like the solution though



AHHHHHhahahahaha solution!! no pun intended huh??!!

----------


## mylucidworld

> Where exactly do you have lucid sex?
> 
> (Just for the record, I've only read the first post.)



 ::laughhard::

----------


## soadfreak2121

> Where exactly do you have lucid sex?
> 
> (Just for the record, I've only read the first post.)



In dreams you do it in the ear, mes tarrant.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> In dreams you do it in the ear, mes tarrant.



I see. *takes notes* However, I did mean location as in room, outside, etc.

----------


## boognish

my technique to find a DC to mount:  walk into the women's restroom and kick open a random stall door.  i'm a savage, i know.

----------


## mylucidworld

> my technique to find a DC to mount:  walk into the women's restroom and kick open a random stall door.  i'm a savage, i know.



Good idea.  ::idea:: 

Got to do that some time.

----------


## jamous

> my technique to find a DC to mount:  walk into the women's restroom and kick open a random stall door.  i'm a savage, i know.



hahaha, that is bad-ass.

----------


## jamous

> I would suggest not having lucid sex with someone you know, not out of morality, but rather out of the fact that it may be dangerous for you to be around that person in RL, you would no doubt think of it when you see them right?  I would not be able to contain my laughter.



ahg, creepy notion isn't it? I would feel disgusting if that came to mind when talking to the person in rl.

----------


## timetohunt

I have had dream awareness for many years, but its really developing lately.  I too like to hunt down a sweet looking DC to play with.  Something usually morphs into an unpleasant view once things really get going.  However, just a few weeks ago, I was able to finish from beginning to end.  Mental orgasm, I thought for sure I would wake to having a physical mess.  Nope.  However it was the same.  Yea, the same.  Wonderful and amazing these brains of ours.  I wish I could really master this and be able to repeat my one full sex act with DCs.  Its not for lack of trying.  Possibly trying to much.

----------


## Moonscape

I have had several long LD's with a well known actress. We dined, chatted, danced.
To me, it was like a real date, I knew I was dreaming, and I didnt want to waste it all away with DC sex. Spending all that LD time with her was more than I could have wanted.
I mean...she was too nice, so real to me. We talked about her film career, my favorite movies that she is in.
We danced and I held her close to me, we kissed as we danced.
Dragging her into a back room and doing the deed just wasnt the thing to do.
Perhaps that LD will continue with us in a posh hotel room.
 :wink2:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I have had several long LD's with a well known actress. We dined, chatted, danced.
> To me, it was like a real date, I knew I was dreaming, and I didnt want to waste it all away with DC sex. Spending all that LD time with her was more than I could have wanted.
> I mean...she was too nice, so real to me. We talked about her film career, my favorite movies that she is in.
> We danced and I held her close to me, we kissed as we danced.
> Dragging her into a back room and doing the deed just wasnt the thing to do.
> Perhaps that LD will continue with us in a posh hotel room.



That sounds like a great lucid dream.

----------


## Carôusoul

> is it immorally wrong to make somebody appear that you know in your real life to have sex with? I mean its all in good fun right?



You sicken me.

----------


## mylucidworld

> You sicken me.



Whats wrong with having sex with someone you know?

----------


## boognish

seriously.  how is it any different than masturbating to the thought of somebody else?  does that make you feel guilty?  how can having dream sex with somebody you know in RL be sickening?  they would probably be flattered if they knew.

----------


## mylucidworld

> seriously.  how is it any different than masturbating to the thought of somebody else?  does that make you feel guilty?  how can having dream sex with somebody you know in RL be sickening?  they would probably be flattered if they knew.



Thats how i was going to describe it.

It's pretty similar.

----------


## Moonscape

That was a 2-part LD, same schene, era, everything. 
She even said welcome back to me.
One of my longest LD's ever.

----------


## mylucidworld

> That was a 2-part LD, same schene, era, everything. 
> She even said welcome back to me.
> One of my longest LD's ever.



Hope to have an awesome lucid like that tonight.

----------


## lucidboarder

What fun is it to look at your surroundings? that would be a little rude i do believe.

----------


## lucidboarder

> my technique to find a DC to mount:  walk into the women's restroom and kick open a random stall door.  i'm a savage, i know.



K, this had me laughing uncontrollably for like a minute straight, your still a horrible person (jk), but for some reason that was just really funny to me

----------


## illz

Lol

----------


## illz

> my technique to find a DC to mount:  walk into the women's restroom and kick open a random stall door.  i'm a savage, i know.



Ahahahaha.



Giggity.

----------


## Bladekillua

> How often do you guys ejaculate in real life too when getting orgasm in your LDs?



Well for me is every time i have one so i try to avoid looking for sex while lucid lol.... :tongue2:  However, if theres a solution to not ejaculating while having sex in an LD than plz tell me lol
!!!!

----------


## Carôusoul

> seriously.  how is it any different than masturbating to the thought of somebody else?  does that make you feel guilty?  how can having dream sex with somebody you know in RL be sickening?  they would probably be flattered if they knew.





Go up to someone you know in RL [who isn't your significant other] and tell them you masturbate with them in mind.


Then come back and tell me they were flattered.

Ha.


I have no problem with lucid sex with somebody who would consent in real life. Otherwise I do not like the idea.

----------


## Lucretius

sex in a lucid dream...

Perhaps this will help cure the Asian Fever I've been experiencing lately.

----------


## boognish

> Go up to someone you know in RL [who isn't your significant other] and tell them you masturbate with them in mind.
> 
> 
> Then come back and tell me they were flattered.
> 
> Ha.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with lucid sex with somebody who would consent in real life. Otherwise I do not like the idea.



no offense you you personally,  but that is just silly.  that's like saying i don't want to do anything in a LD that is not possible in RL.

----------


## Taiji X

hm when i have lucid sex, the first thing that goes away is my visual sense.  it blacks out very quickly, it's like i retreat to feeling and i see nothing.  if i try to 'open my eyes', i wake up, but even if i don't it's all over soon.  i'll have to try this pay attention to surroundings thing.  also, i've noticed that i get really intense feelings handjobs and blowjobs compared to actual intercourse.

----------


## Enlightenment

I wonder how many blokes have posted in this thread lol...

----------


## Taiji X

hahahaha.  fun is for everyone  :tongue2:  you're free to join in.   ::banana:: 

well i tried it and it did sort of work in prolonging the experience by keeping my visual sense intact =P

i also discovered that saying "it's ok, don't worry about it" quashes any DC objections =P

----------


## Sandform

Last night I met God in a dream... he was blonde... and had red eyes...but when I pointed out that red eyes would be a trait of the devil...he changed them to blue...  I didn't really believe he was god...so he said tell me to do something that will prove it to you...so I said, make it rain fire but no one gets hurt...and so down came the fire.

Well guess what?  Turns out God is gay and he took me to a cafe and we had coffee lol.  We talked a little bit...then he gave me a key to his hotel room and said meet me there in a little while lol. All strewn about the room were pictures that I drew in the past...but they were colored in...(like actual pictures from real life.  When God started to undress...the dream started to fade...so I looke at my hands to try to stay asleep...it worked for a while...untill I was supposed to undress...then I woke up!  hehe.

I never get to the sex portion of dreams.

----------


## Taiji X

ha ha lol that can happen because dreams don't tend to last that long.  if you have an opportunity in a dream, just push it.  you don't actually have to get somewhere private, remember, it's a dream.

----------


## Sandform

> ha ha lol that can happen because dreams don't tend to last that long.  if you have an opportunity in a dream, just push it.  you don't actually have to get somewhere private, remember, it's a dream.



But God was so sweet and Kind!  I liked talking to him.  (he was hot too...)  Lol.  I ended up re-entering the dream after the sex would have occured, but obviously it didn't..because I wasn't there...it was like I (in the dream) was removed from the dream and planted in a different spot...some more stuff happened.  It was one of the most rewarding dreams of my life...and there was no sex involved! hehe.

----------


## MontyFlatts

> Never Had Chance For Lucid Sex, Surely In The Future. Is It Rlly Realistic And Good As They Say?



Depends, sometimes its great, other times it sucks. Oh and stop capitalizing every word  :wink2:

----------


## Taiji X

> But God was so sweet and Kind!  I liked talking to him.  (he was hot too...)



WIN.

----------


## Naturally Lucid

I find these types of dreams make me "groggy" or drained when I wake up... huh...

----------


## DrTechnical

I had a very long experience a few night back. I just took my time and tried not to get overexcited. I can tell you what to avoid if you want a long experience. Don't try anything too ambitious. After a while I got bored and said to myself "I should try something mmy wife would never do, I should put it in her ***". This completely complicated the dream and ruined the event.

----------


## transflux

haha Dr. Technical

----------


## DrTechnical

Hmmm, this lucid dream sex thing is not as tough as I thought. I had a LD dream last that lead to a hot woman coming into the bathroom while I was in the shower. We made it to the bed and were at it for quite some time. I was very close to climaxing when I heard my wife and daughter coming up the stairs (which by way of habit completely freaked me out - yes I know I was lucid and simply should have ignored). I guess my sub-concious it trying to throw up a few challenges.

For what it's worth, here would be another suggestion. I had lucid sex twice in the last few days. Both times I was doing it from behind. If you think about it, that might make it easier to maintain stability. If you can't see her face and reactions - there's less to distract you.

----------


## boognish

did you put it in her *** again?

----------

